# Update on my adopting Nick out of WV



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, funny how things can change...
What happened was Nick was absolutely wonderful when he first came out. I gave him treats, he seemed absolutely fine, I even got a little lick on my hand. 
About 15-20minutes later while sitting at their table that was set up, I went to bend over to grab the toy I had brought for Nick. All of the sudden, I sensed something. I looked up and Nick was only about 4 inches away from my face. I looked at him thinking "Something is very wrong with his expression, it just changed", and with that he was snarling and showing all his teeth and acting like he was about to lunge at me.
I jumped back and Amanda yanked him towards her. Well,. needless to say, there is no way I could take him now. I was shocked at how fast this guy turned.
I don't know if it is because I was bending down towards his new toy I gave him, if it was beacuse I was looking at him and he felt challenged, I am not sure. However, it scared me enough that I said I was going to have to pass. That was so out of the blue and no warning nor reason.
So, after me sitting there and crying a bit because I felt so sad for him, and disappointed, they asked me if I wanted to see Sonny. Sonny had been with Nick at the abuser's home too. At first I said no and that I would leave a donation and just go back home, but after sitting there for a bit, I told them to go ahead and bring him out.
TOTALLY different dog. Full of energy, and kissy kissy on my face. After being there with him a while and walking him outside, I knew that him and I would end up being great pals.
He was not neutered, so while I was waiting for my hotel room to become available, I called the vet out by my home for an appointment to get him fixed (next Thursday morning 1st avail) rabies, and also to get him micro-chipped. I asked the women there how he was in regards to other animals, etc. So they brought out one of their docile ones, and he was absolutely fine wanting to play. This guy needs obedience classes FAST as well as a bath! P.U!
Weird how 2 dogs at the same abusive house have 2 totally different temperaments. So now, we are sitting in the hotel room. He had sniffed around for a few minutes and is now laying at my feet and is totally calm. I will be posting pics as he doesn't look PB to me but GS and Corgi? Amanda from the shelter said that his owner said he was a PB and from some top hard to get lines from Europe. She rolled her eyes when she told me that.  She agreed with what I thought. He looks like a Shepherd and Corgi mix.
I will take pics and post later, but for right now my boy is going to have dinner I brought for him and me some pizza that was delivered


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry Nick didn't work out...I hope someone will step up and help him. 
Congrats on saying yes to Sonny! I look forward to pics!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition!

I'm glad you spent some time with Nick and went with what you felt was best even if it was hard to do.

A Shepherd/Corgi mix would be very interesting. Is he tall? Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on Sonny. It just was not meant to be with Nick. You have to go with your instincts and if you were frightened of him then he was not the dog for you. Good luck with Sonny and I can't wait to see his pics!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good for you for being able to take a step back and change your mind. Sounds like Sonny will be a great dog for you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm glad Sonny picked you! Sorry it didn't work out with Nick but it sounds as though he needs a different setting than you could give him. I agree with Emoore- a lot of people would have taken him out of guilt with false hopes and it wouldn't have been the best for either one of you.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Since Sonny went through the same abusive situation and has such a good disposition, it sounds like he is probably a very sound dog. Sounds like adopting him is going to be very fortunate for both of you. Congratulations!!! I think you were very, very wise not to try to rehab Nick. Some dogs are not mentally sound to begin with (JMO), and, just possibly, that might be the case with Nick. You are giving Sonny a really excellent home, and he sounds like he is so deserving of one. He could easily have ended up with just a mediocre home if you hadn't adopted him. Can't wait for pics! 

I've had two rescue dogs. One was the most wonderful dog, my Wilhoit, a GSD. We did everything together, he was sweet and gentle, loved learning to do things with me, and was even a good guard (only when necessary). He passed recently of EPI and I'm still not up to introducing him in the Welcome or RIP section. The other rescue was assessed by two vets a few months after I was given her. They both gave her two separate temperament tests and concluded she was so dangerous she should be put down immediately. A rescue which specialized in her breed told me the same thing. It is JMO, but I think sometimes there are some dogs that it is better not to try to rehab. I think you did a great job in choosing such a promising rescue!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also commend you for going in with your eyes wide open, I'm so sorry it didn't work out with Nick But I am glad you are coming home with a new friend! I think I saw a pic of him on their website, just a head shot? he did look somewhat like corgi/gsd, either way, he needed a good home to, and I'm glad you took him..

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Update on Nick from WV shelter*

Here is the link to Sonny's two shelter photos. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fairmont, WV | SONNY

Shannon from WV
new mom to rescued GSD "Max"


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, he is so cute!! He does look like someone put a corgi head on a GSD  I'm glad you were able to get the right dog for you. Sounds like he is ready for some serious loving!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

He is adorable! I think you did the right thing. I think fear-aggressive dogs do best with owners who have worked with such dogs before- it is an emotional and challenging process!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

For crying out loud. I have taken 50 pics and this guy will not stand still long enough! LOL
It is on my phone, so it takes a sec for it to click. Well, by that time he has crossed the room and returned and they are all blurry. Plus, since I have given him nummy treats as rewards for coming to me, etc.,so his head keeps bobbing left and right like he is thinking "OOH! is the treat in the left one there? OH! She is now moving the other hand, maybe it is in that one!"
He is underweight. The best food that I could find out in WV by me was EVO. I like Orijen, but they do not carry it here. EVO is still qood.
I am also thinking maybe raw?..but that is another forum..
He was absolutely fine with me touching him while he was eating. I approached slowly so not to startle him, though it seems he isn't skittish. When I was still at the shelter he had no reaction when the one volunteer turned on the vacuum.
Granted, I could never do this with my Lab because of her hip replacement, but Sonny seems so eager to please, has great energy, maybe agility training in his future??


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

good and wise, tho difficult i'm sure, decision!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry things didn't work out the way you planned, but at least you don't have to go back home all by yourself.
Sonny is a lucky guy and it was great that you are giving him a great home. It sounds like you guys will be fast friends.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wilhoit said:


> Since Sonny went through the same abusive situation and has such a good disposition, it sounds like he is probably a very sound dog. Sounds like adopting him is going to be very fortunate for both of you. Congratulations!!! I think you were very, very wise not to try to rehab Nick. Some dogs are not mentally sound to begin with (JMO), and, just possibly, that might be the case with Nick. You are giving Sonny a really excellent home, and he sounds like he is so deserving of one. He could easily have ended up with just a mediocre home if you hadn't adopted him. Can't wait for pics!
> 
> I've had two rescue dogs. One was the most wonderful dog, my Wilhoit, a GSD. We did everything together, he was sweet and gentle, loved learning to do things with me, and was even a good guard (only when necessary). He passed recently of EPI and I'm still not up to introducing him in the Welcome or RIP section. The other rescue was assessed by two vets a few months after I was given her. They both gave her two separate temperament tests and concluded she was so dangerous she should be put down immediately. A rescue which specialized in her breed told me the same thing. It is JMO, but I think sometimes there are some dogs that it is better not to try to rehab. I think you did a great job in choosing such a promising rescue!


I am so sorry for your loss! 

Everyone else, thank you for your words, the congrats, etc. 
I did leave the toy I bought for Nick and when I was leaving I saw through the office window him standing in his kennel holding it in his mouth with tail wagging. Ok..here come the tears again..
I sat there having to reprogram everything in my head. "Return the crate and get a smaller one" "Need a smaller collar" I ended up trading the one I brought for Nick with one they had there for Sonny.
I SO AGREE with everyone here stating about how it was better that I didn't take Nick. When I am hearing from a shelter there were tendencies, that I thought I could deal with. When I was told it was just how he acted when first meeting a stranger, I thought, "Okay, he must be just giving a warning." Yeah, ...I do not think so! I am so grateful that I had noticed a weird change in his expression and was already braced to go backwards off of my chair to get out of bite way. It was Cujo Pt 2.
Aside from all of that, I am already failing as a new dog owner! 
I didn't even think about bringing plastic bags to pick up any dog poop when walking outside! I went to take Sonny for a walk after he ate and the moment we stepped out of the room, it hit me.
I went to the office and they obliged giving me about 8 bags. How much crap do they think comes out of a dog within a 12 hour time frame? LOL
After marking 12 trees 2x each, I finally gave up on him pooping and we came back to the room. So now of course I start getting paranoid everytime he stands up thinking he is going to poop.
This shelter by the way is overloaded with almost 80 dogs. They are understaffed, need donations, and even told me that they do not even have enough time in the day to feed the dogs twice.
I really felt badly for them, and there were so many beautiful dogs there! They were (I think?) joking with me saying I could get 2 for the price of 1. Yeah, no thanks. Maybe sometime down the road when Sonny has gone through obedience training, etc. Another plus I guess. Sonny loves other dogs, so getting one in the future is a strong possibility, versus where I thought Nick was going to probably be our only dog. Then maybe I can get a PB Shepherd that I have wanted? 
I did donate $500.00 extra today to the shelter. 
What is so sad is that it will only pay for one week of food there. 
Way too many homeless animals.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry Nick wasn't the guy for you, but I'm _so_ glad you listened to your gut. Congratulations on Sonny! I wish you many long walks and good times...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH YOU & SONNY!!! Am looking forward to seeing pictures, blurry or not, and of course hearing all about him as you both adjust to life with each other!!!

I'm so very sorry it didn't work out for poor Nick, but am glad you found out there instead of finding out after you got home. I'm sure they'll find Nick a special needs home where someone experienced with that type of temperament can work with him. When I adopted my mutt, Bo, he was fine at the shelter (I took one of the Hooligans with me). BUT, after I got him home, within 48 hours, he attacked and bit every one of the Hooligans and mauled my arm. It took a lot of hard work on both his part and my part to get his nasty temperament under control, but thank goodness, it worked out in the end and he became a much loved member of my family.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

EMarie, the fact that you even took one dog out of the shelter should make you feel ok with leaving Nick. Thank you for making the generous donation as well, I'm sure it helped more than you know!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> EMarie, the fact that you even took one dog out of the shelter should make you feel ok with leaving Nick. Thank you for making the generous donation as well, I'm sure it helped more than you know!


Awww Jane, you're so sweet 
I do feel okay with my decision, I just feel badly for Nick. Just how he is REALLY narrows down the adopting field.
However, the staff now see what he is very capable of. The strangers he has met and growled a bit at and then was okay with were volunteers I guess.
Big whoop! I was picturing potential adopters when they told me that.
What was so bizarre was, he came up to me at first with no growling, hesitations, nothing. It was 20 minutes later.
My face may be getting more wrinkled and older looking these days, but I still want to keep it, thanks! lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations on adopting Sonny! He really is beautiful and I am sure you will give him all of the love he has never had! I can totally understand you not wanting to take Nick after that but at least you are able to give Sonny a loving home, he is no less deserving. And thank you for that generous donation to the shelter. Every bit helps and that was way more than just a bit..




EMarie59 said:


> I did leave the toy I bought for Nick and when I was leaving I saw through the office window him standing in his kennel holding it in his mouth with tail wagging. Ok..here come the tears again..


I'm not going to lie though, this did make me tear up. Poor Nick. He has been so mistreated. I really hope the right person can come along to help him get past his issues and his past and help him reach his potential and find a loving forever home.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new adoption, he is a cutie for sure. I am sorry it did not work for Nick but you did the right thing.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats on Sonny! He is very cute


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay..UNCLE!
How in the world do you post a pic? I finally figured out how to send it from my phone to email. Then I saved it, but now when I try to post it asks for a URL?
<frustrated>


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

The easiest way to post pics on this site is by using an image hosting site like Photobucket and then using the url like you saw.

Here is a post about how to post pictures: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations on adopting Sonny! I am so glad you went, and I am so glad you stayed to meet Sonny. He sounds like a very good dog, and so very beautiful! And thank you also for making a generous donation. That was wonderful of you. May you and Sonny be very happy together!

My Feli came from this shelter in 2004, via a rescue in MA. She was a great dog, and we were a great match. Many good dogs and caring staff in this shelter.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

EMarie59 said:


>


Yeah...I am an idiot.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l149/ESmith59/Sonny/sonny.jpg

I hope this worked. It is NOT your monitor that needs adjusting. Sonny's head was whipping back and forth depending on what hand I was using to try and get his attention and look up at the camera phone. I gave up and this is the best I got of a face shot.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Save the pictures from your e mail to a file on your computer. My pictures or where you normally save them.
From the post reply button, click on the little paperclip at the top of the screen (add attachments)
It will open up a pop up screen. Click browse and then find the location of the pictures you saved.
Click upload files.

Good Luck


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Those ears _totally rock_, lol! What a cutie!

I was just thinking about Nick. What if it had been a toddler looking him in the face and not you? I'm glad you were there and helped identify a behavior problem and no one got hurt. I hope that boy gets the help he deserves.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am hoping this worked. MUCH simpler. If it posts, thank you CassandGunnar!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

He is adorable! :wub:


Thank you so much for saving him and for donating to the shelter.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

irongrl said:


> He is adorable! :wub:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for saving him and for donating to the shelter.


Thank you! Thank you as well Stacey!
I LOVE this guy. Depending on whether it is a full head on face shot or the side shot, it is like (picturing clicking on first pic and then the second while saying the mantra LOL

"Is it a Corgi? Is it a Shepherd? Corgi? Shepherd?


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here we go..now everyone repeat after me while clicking on pics
Corgi? Shepherd? Corgi? Shepherd?

He has been sleeping near me while I have been on the computer. Every once in a while he will wake up come over by me and lay his head on my leg. So I pet him, give him kisses (while holding my breath cause he needs a bath!) and then he lays back down.
Yeah...falling head over heels in love here...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

He is a sweetheart!! I see some corgi but I see a lot more shepherd. Love him!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats! Sonny is a cutie! And a lucky lucky boy!!!! I know you feel badly about Nick - I think EVERYONE on this board feels badly for him....I hope that someone kind with experience is just around the corner for him....he must have really had a tough life, and it is a shame that he was not suitable....but like everyone says - you saved Sonny, and helped the shelter tremendously with that very generous donation....

Lee


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Congrats! Sonny is a cutie! And a lucky lucky boy!!!! I know you feel badly about Nick - I think EVERYONE on this board feels badly for him....I hope that someone kind with experience is just around the corner for him....he must have really had a tough life, and it is a shame that he was not suitable....but like everyone says - you saved Sonny, and helped the shelter tremendously with that very generous donation....
> 
> Lee


 Thanks Debbi and Lee. Honestly, giving a donation is pretty easy really. Doesn't take much energy, just the writing of some ink. WHat I viewed there on how hard they work and not having enough time is humbling.
Okay...need to talk about something and I hope people can understand this?
I keep crying over Nick. I am TERRIFIED that he is going to be put down if someone doesn't adopt him who is trained and knowledgable about handling him. It is KILLING me that because of some A-HOLE that this poor dog is not going to have a chance at a great life.
There truly was something about Nick that really grabbed at me....
One side of him is this HUGE baby! I keep picturing him with the stuffie I bought for him in his mouth and his tail wagging like mad all happy in his kennel. Then of course, I then see him with all his teeth in my face...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am not allowed to evaluate dogs, partly because I could probably lose an arm and still want to accept the dog into rescue...so I cannot imagine how hard it was to walk away from Nick. BUT - you did the right thing by bringing out the dog you did and hopefully there will be someone who will be able to work with him.

ETA - I am harder on people than dogs and don't often post "you did the right thing" platitudes, because I tend to think we need to be the bigger party in our dog - human relationships, but in this case, I think that a good decision was made.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Sonny boy's a handsome fellow!!!! Glad you were able to post some pictures of him!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I totally understand about Nick. he breaks my heart as well and I have not even met him like you have. But he really sound like he is more than you can handle and you recognize that, which is good. It is horribly sad but the reality is that could very well be is fate and all because that male-private-part head treated him the way he did. He needs someone who has experience with that type of behavior though. What is scary is that he was totally fine with you and then went into Cujo mode at the drop of a hat. You tried and did all that you could. Now Sonny has a great home and will be loved. As for Nick, well, I think everyone on this board has their fingers and paws crossed that a special and experienced person will come along for him.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks all. I have no doubt in my mind that I DID do the correct thing. I have no problem whatsoever admitting that someone with my limited knowledge should not take on a dog like Nick.
My crying is also due partly to overhearing Amanda mouthing something to the other employee there, and when I asked to please be open in front of me, she said "Nick may not be adoptable"
I didn't say another word, nor ask anything..didn't want to know the answer to the question that popped instantly into my head.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

And as horrible and sad as it is, he may not be. And it is totally not his fault but the fault of the evil, nasty, stinking jacka$$ who beat him everyday while he was tied up. And I hope, wherever that rotten b-tard is that is environment is EXTREMELY hot right now. But you have done a great thing by saving Sonny. Sonny has suffered the same way, he has never known love and now he will. Try and concentrate on that. At least you have saved one of the two and will make a HUGE difference in his life.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, sometimes what people do to animals can't be fixed and the kindest thing to do for them is to let them go. It's a terrible thought but Nick won't be scared anymore, he won't be anxious, he won't feel he has to fight for his life. Nick will be free. 

You did a wonderful thing today.  Your boy is handsome! And he looks so happy! Enjoy him and know you DID save a life today.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> And as horrible and sad as it is, he may not be. And it is totally not his fault but the fault of the evil, nasty, stinking jacka$$ who beat him everyday while he was tied up. And I hope, wherever that rotten b-tard is that is environment is EXTREMELY hot right now. But you have done a great thing by saving Sonny. Sonny has suffered the same way, he has never known love and now he will. Try and concentrate on that. At least you have saved one of the two and will make a HUGE difference in his life.


Thanks Debbi, I will honest.  REALLY weird emotions I am experiencing. I look over at this love bug near my feet and smile. Then I think of Nick and cry. I had in fact said at the shelter today that the one thing that will help me in all of this is that at least I could help Sonny who had endured probably the same.
I have noticed that Sonny does duck a little when I reach my hand out to pet him. Once I am stroking his head however, he really gets into the loving. Sonny is also not his real name. I kind of realized that today while walking him outside. I'd call him by name and he'd ignore me. When I asked Amanda, she said that they never found out cause the craphead had died before that info was given.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Unfortunately, sometimes what people do to animals can't be fixed and the kindest thing to do for them is to let them go. It's a terrible thought but Nick won't be scared anymore, he won't be anxious, he won't feel he has to fight for his life. Nick will be free.
> 
> You did a wonderful thing today.  Your boy is handsome! And he looks so happy! Enjoy him and know you DID save a life today.


 You're right.

My prayer would go something like this.

"Dear God, can you please allow Nick to go and bite the heck out of the jerk who abused him all those years?" Let the guy feel some flames and teeth too?"


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

You obviously have a big heart and that is a wonderful thing. 
As for his name, if he doesn't really have one then pick out what you like or what you think fits and teach him that. Then he truly is all yours and starts completely fresh. New name, new home, new beginning. One very lucky boy!


----------



## ggsnap778 (Jan 24, 2011)

i made a couple calls today and i think i found nick some help. he is a trainer of gsd and has offered to help train him. he even said that he might know a couple people that might want to adopt him. so please keep your paws crossed!!! we will exhaust all options for nick!!......hi sonny you are such a cutie
amanda


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

ggsnap778 said:


> i made a couple calls today and i think i found nick some help. he is a trainer of gsd and has offered to help train him. he even said that he might know a couple people that might want to adopt him. so please keep your paws crossed!!! we will exhaust all options for nick!!......hi sonny you are such a cutie
> amanda


 
OMG Amanda, I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can soooo sleep better tonight.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

ggsnap778 said:


> i made a couple calls today and i think i found nick some help. he is a trainer of gsd and has offered to help train him. he even said that he might know a couple people that might want to adopt him. so please keep your paws crossed!!! we will exhaust all options for nick!!......hi sonny you are such a cutie
> amanda



Oh. Oh. Oh. Every finger and paw is crossed in my house!!! Amanda, you really are the best!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hope ggsnap778 has networked into someone to help Nick! I understand how terrible everyone feels for Nick....and yet I understand the concern of the shelter staff...

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please make sure you screen this person carefully - 
Vet references
Personal/neighbor references
If a trainer - check
Home visit

There are worse things than being PTS in a shelter with people who care for him.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Please make sure you screen this person carefully -
> Vet references
> Personal/neighbor references
> If a trainer - check
> ...


Hi Jean

I just got off the phone with Amanda. She had called him today and he is with a rescue place and a trainer I believe. ? he went to see Nick after I left.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great news if someone can help Nick. Any I'm glad you and Sonny are getting a chance to bond.
I know it's hard about having to leave Nick and feeling you couldn't do anything for him. Forgive me, but I think you have done more for him than you think. Look back at all the posts that are flying around this thread about him. You may have given someone the spark or nudge to pick up a phone and call someone, who called someone and now, instead of everyone talking about "poor Nick", I see posts about "fingers and paws crossed for Nick." That has a lot to do with the fact the we're talking about it so much over the last few days.
Not trying to put the cart before the horse, but if everything works out here, you may have had a HUGE hand in saving 2 dogs. Twice what you started out to do. And your very generous donation may help even more.

At the very least, your encounter with Nick today may have been upsetting to you when it happened, but now at least some questions were answered and it happened in a more controlled environment and no one got hurt. Could have been a lot worse.

I sit here with my wife a lot of times, wishing we could do more for some of the dogs that are up against the wall in a shelter. Even though I can't do as much as I'd like to, it's so AWESOME to get to have vicarious "save" through you.

Thanks for everything. Give yourself a break, get some rest and tomorrow will be great day with Sonny..........after he gets a bath.

:hugs:


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

EMarie - Bless you for saving Sonny and keeping Nick in people's thoughts and prayers.

Amanda - Bless you, bless you, bless you for finding help for Nick.

I'm the original poster for him and have been following his story. No dog, especially not a GSD, should be tied up 24/7 to a box for 5 years. I hope he finds a purpose in life and learns to love and be loved.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> Great news if someone can help Nick. Any I'm glad you and Sonny are getting a chance to bond.
> I know it's hard about having to leave Nick and feeling you couldn't do anything for him. Forgive me, but I think you have done more for him than you think. Look back at all the posts that are flying around this thread about him. You may have given someone the spark or nudge to pick up a phone and call someone, who called someone and now, instead of everyone talking about "poor Nick", I see posts about "fingers and paws crossed for Nick." That has a lot to do with the fact the we're talking about it so much over the last few days.
> Not trying to put the cart before the horse, but if everything works out here, you may have had a HUGE hand in saving 2 dogs. Twice what you started out to do. And your very generous donation may help even more.
> 
> ...


hug going to you~! :hug: Right now with how happy I am feeling, Sonny is doing more for me. We went for a nice walk tonight..STILL no poop. At one point he just stopped, turned around and real slooooowly stood up on his hinds legs and put his front paws on me. I leaned down towards him saying "Awww, what baby?" and I got the sweetest kiss." I swear I thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest. 
Then of course, he got down and went back to marking every tree in sight.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

You know how it works, 15 minutes after you're asleep, he'll have to go out to poop.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> You know how it works, 15 minutes after you're asleep, he'll have to go out to poop.


 
HAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!
hush!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats on your Sheporgi??? LOL either way he is adorable!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yay for Sonny finding an awesome home he is a cutie for sure though big for a corgi/GSD mix not to mention I am sitting trying to figure out how a corgi and GSD would exactly accomplish producing offspring,lol I know it was sad to leave Nick but safety first....he sounds like a dog few people could handle with demons that may not be able to be fixed. Sonny must be a doll to grow up in the same environment and still be as trusting as he is...your very lucky


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Please make sure you screen this person carefully -
> Vet references
> Personal/neighbor references
> If a trainer - check
> ...


I want to second Jean's post. Not everyone that claims to be in rescue is good. It is very important to do some checking up. That said, it seems like this shelter cares about Nick and wil hopefully make sure to do right by him.

Hope you enjoy your first night with Sonny. Are you thinking of changing his name or will you keep it?


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> Yay for Sonny finding an awesome home he is a cutie for sure though big for a corgi/GSD mix not to mention I am sitting trying to figure out how a corgi and GSD would exactly accomplish producing offspring,lol I know it was sad to leave Nick but safety first....he sounds like a dog few people could handle with demons that may not be able to be fixed. Sonny must be a doll to grow up in the same environment and still be as trusting as he is...your very lucky


:rofl: I am guessing the female shepherd in heat was sleeping at the time when the Corgi sneaked up on her?

He is not big. I will measure when we get home. I am guessing about 50-55 pounds, though he is underweight.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

All joking aside. The owner had told the cops that he was some rare expensive import from Europe or something like that. Maybe that is why he was not neutered and Nick was?
Who knows...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, just found my way over here. This dog (name as yet to be revealed?) sounds like a much better match for you. I am glad that you found one another and hope that a very experienced and trustworthy rescue comes through for Nick.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Your new boy has the nicest, sweetest face! He has such an open, trusting, happy expression--what a miracle, considering his past. He is also lovely to look at. Maybe partly Corgi, but all of a good dog! Can't wait to hear your further adventures with him. They will be happy ones! Thank you for adopting him. I, too, am so sorry about Nick and hope he has a good future.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wilhoit said:


> Your new boy has the nicest, sweetest face! He has such an open, trusting, happy expression--what a miracle, considering his past. He is also lovely to look at. Maybe partly Corgi, but all of a good dog! Can't wait to hear your further adventures with him. They will be happy ones! Thank you for adopting him. I, too, am so sorry about Nick and hope he has a good future.


Good morning all!

Thanks for the kind words once again. BowWow it is Sonny but a temp name. (soon to be another name I hope)
He slept quietly all night. The reason I know this is because I did not.
Thinking about a lot of things in regards to calls to make in the morning to see if this groomer I met many months back is available today to hose this boy down!
I am seriously having sinus issues around him and I am guessing it is due to dander/dirt, and Lord knows what else. It could be the disgusting hotel room too.
He did do a little "ruuuff" sound last night when someone walked past the room here talking loudly. Through the many walks we have done, he never barks at anyone he sees, but is very alert and his body language is like "Hey! Who are you, and whatcha doing over there?!"
So anyways..25 minute walk outside this morning. STILL no poop! I mean really! Can't he please poop when it is convenient for Moi?! 
I am starting to wonder if he is not used to pooping while on a leash? Is that a feasible reason? This boy has eaten 2x now since 3 pm yesterday. There has to be SOME pressure building up! I need to maybe get a 6 foot lead and give him more space maybe?
Okay all, going to start packing up to start our 3 hour journey back home.
All the best
Eileen


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Eileen,

No poop expert here but Ridley didn't poop for the first 24 hours we had him. He was 9 months old and very unsure about what was happening to him. It took a few days to get on a poop schedule but now he's twice a day, right after eating. It'll happen - hopefully not on your drive home!

Good luck and congrats again on the new puppy! Good luck getting him to the groomer!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I was going to suggest, if the dirt and stuff is bothering you, most Petco stores will let you bathe your dog at their grooming center. 
It's a do it yourself deal, but you get to use their sink, shampoo, towels, dryer, etc. We normally pay $10 or $11 per dog. It would be something to get you through until he could get a proper grooming.

We take our dogs there for their baths and it works great.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Sometimes I got walk in appointments with PetCo and PetSmart groomers on the way when I took a dog home from a shelter. I request hypoallergenic shampoo and no scented conditioners etc (which usually means no conditioners at all b/c most are scented), to be easy on my and the dog's breathing, especially in the small space of a car. Have a safe journey home, both of you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ggsnap778 said:


> i made a couple calls today and i think i found nick some help. he is a trainer of gsd and has offered to help train him. he even said that he might know a couple people that might want to adopt him. so please keep your paws crossed!!! we will exhaust all options for nick!!......hi sonny you are such a cutie
> amanda


Thank you Amanda! Nick deserves to have every chance at a good life!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Maybe if you can find a place where another dog has pooped (a suitable place! LOL), he'll get the idea and poop. This happened with Wilhoit when I brought him home. He sniffed, got this look, like he was thinking, "Oh, that's where we do it!", and promptly did it. Glad he's sleeping well. You will, too, once you can get away from those yucky motels. A bath for him sounds like an excellent idea, as it will allow you to drive comfortably. Perhaps worth delaying your trip for it.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

So glad he had a good night. He will poop, the stress of everything happening may just be slowing things down a bit. I know when we go spent the night with my best friend Dharma doesn't poop the entire time we are there. I can't wait to see pictures after he is cleaned up. And keep us posted on his new name!

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's just the stress. Take him out and give him 15 minutes. Don't move around, just let him go to the end of the leash and find his spot. If he doesn't go, take him for a brisk walk or something that gets him moving. It seems to help get their bowels moving. Once he does go, even if he just pees, give him wonderful treats! He probably is not housebroken so you will have to treat him like a puppy. He either needs to be tethered to you or in a crate until he figures it out.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Regen wasn't used to pooping on a leash, maybe that's what is going on with Sonny. 
I bet giving him a good grooming and bath will help a great deal...Regen also arrived with her coat in major disarray (matted and shedding like nuts). Some quality time with the undercoat rake every day for a week and then a bath really helped!
Sonny sounds like such a sweetie!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

ggsnap778 said:


> i made a couple calls today and i think i found nick some help. he is a trainer of gsd and has offered to help train him. he even said that he might know a couple people that might want to adopt him. so please keep your paws crossed!!! we will exhaust all options for nick!!......hi sonny you are such a cutie
> amanda


Great  That's what it's all about!


----------

